# moby wrap dimensions



## natashaccat

Anyone know the dimensions of a moby wrap? I'm trying to figure out if one of these would work for my 3yo. I'm fairly petite and don't want to be overwhelmed by too much fabric.


----------



## limabean

I'm pretty sure that brand-name Moby wraps are 23 inches wide by about 5.5 yards long. I made my own Moby-style wrap based on those dimensions, and I love it for the most part. For me, the length is perfect, but I'm a size 16, so you'll probably need quite a bit less. Also, the 23-inch width feels like a bit too much to me -- I think I'd be happier with 20 inches.

They're incredibly easy to make -- just buy 5.5 yards of stretchy cotton fabric and cut it length-wise to the width you want -- no hemming or anything required -- mine has held up through almost 6 months of heavy wear and lots of washes with no fraying or anything.







That way you could try it out at 23 inches x 5.5 yards and then cut it down if you feel like it's too big.

(One note if you decide to make your own -- this step would be optional, but it's handy to have some sort of marker at the center of the fabric so that you can line up the center with your belly button when you're putting it on. I embroidered a design in the center, but something as simple as a Sharpie mark or button would work if you don't sew.)


----------



## syd'smom

How awesome that you're wearing your 3yo!! But, a stretchy wrap won't work for a 3yo mama!







Most people only use a moby or other stretchy until about 15lbs before they start stretching too much. I found the moby too long, too narrow and to heavy. I made my own stretchy and it lasted to right around 15lbs.

What you need is a woven type wrap. There are heaps of brands at different price points, and fsot on TBW is a great place to get a deal. You can also make your own wrap, but you need to find the right material. I'm not much of a DIYer, so here is a link. Good luck!


----------



## limabean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syd'smom* 
How awesome that you're wearing your 3yo!! But, a stretchy wrap won't work for a 3yo mama!









Oops -- I didn't notice that part -- I'm so glad you came in and caught it!! Yes, my DD is about 16 pounds, and the Moby is beginning to pull on my shoulders from stretching downward with her weight. A mei tai might be a good choice for a toddler.


----------



## cotopaxi

Yep, moby won't do it for your big girl.

Options are - woven wrap, mei tai, or soft structured carrier.
There are incredible deals on used ones right now on the FSOT at thebabywearer.com!!


----------

